# Graveyard thieves



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Graveyard thieves choose tombstone over flowers*

Cypriot police are looking for graveyard thieves who did not settle for their normal booty of flowers and went for the tombstone instead.

Authorities are investigating why thieves would want to remove a heavy marble slab off a family tomb. Its disappearance was noticed by a relative who had gone to tend to the grave.

"I came to light a candle, the place was a mess. I thought I had stumbled on another grave and made a mistake," 63-year-old Chrysoulla Neophytou told the Greek-Cypriot daily Simerini.

Police said the tombstone was stolen in a graveyard located on a main thoroughfare of the Cypriot capital in the last 20 days.

:xbones:


----------

